# I hate hate hate RCI - confirmation cancellations, again!



## Laurie (Nov 4, 2009)

They are cancelling *two* consecutive European confirmations I made long ago, to the only resort I have ever booked into for a repeat visit. 

They have done this (cancelled European confirmations) *twice* to me in the past. That will make 4 times. 

They haven't contacted me - I found an extra spacebank in my acct, and knew right away what that meant. Waiting to hear from a "specialist"...    :annoyed:


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 4, 2009)

What was their reason for canceling?  When were you scheduled to go?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 4, 2009)

It baffle's me why you continue to do business with them. I guess we're fortunate in that the only two timeshares I own the exchange through RCI are resorts we can either use personally or have an internal exchange program that bypasses RCI's problems.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 4, 2009)

Resort is Alpin Palace, Muerren, Switzerland, for June 2010.  I was told they are disaffiliating w/RCI, although it's still in resort database. 

We were there 4 years ago and it was probably my all-time favorite exchange location. I waited out the 1-in-4 rule, and have been so looking forward to returning, so booked 2 back-to-back weeks. In my whole exchange life of over 10 years now, there hasn't ever been anywhere else I've wanted to stay for multiple weeks.  

At the moment no one is more baffled than myself, as to why I continue to do business with them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Resort is Alpin Palace, Muerren, Switzerland, for June 2010.  I was told they are disaffiliating w/RCI, although it's still in resort database.
> 
> We were there 4 years ago and it was probably my all-time favorite exchange location. I waited out the 1-in-4 rule, and have been so looking forward to returning, so booked 2 back-to-back weeks. In my whole exchange life of over 10 years now, there hasn't ever been anywhere else I've wanted to stay for multiple weeks.
> 
> At the moment no one is more baffled than myself, as to why I continue to do business with them.



If RCI isn't lying to you, which is a posibility, it looks like the resort has decided to no longer do business with them.

Of course, I don't understand why the resort would be able to cancel confirmed reservations. I know it doesn't matter but it seem that there is something rotten in Denmark about this whole thing. 

Anymore I just don't trust RCI or their reps. It seems to me that they don't care about their members in the least. They only care about how much money they can squeeze out of their members while giving them the least they have to in return. I'd like to think that it's a business model that will eventually fail and force changes to take place but, so far it hasn't.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Nov 5, 2009)

*Object to RCI's proposed Settlement*

Doug and Laurie,

Have either of you OBJECTED to the proposed settlement that the U. S. District Court for the District of New Jersey is considering on November 30th.

If you have not, please consider OBJECTING. We need every RCI member possible to make a written objection to the Settlement which effectively will validate RCI's business practice of skimming deposits from the Spacebank.

The pain that Laurie is going through regarding her lost vacations is nothing compared to what we all stand to lose if RCI is allowed to continue selling our VACATION TIME to whomever they please.

OBJECTING IS EASY!

TUG BRIAN has created a site that has specific instructions. To access the site go here:http://rciclassactionlawsuit.com/TUG_member_information_and_instructions_for_RCI_class_action_settlement.html


----------



## l2trade (Nov 5, 2009)

Laurie said:


> They are cancelling *two* consecutive European confirmations I made long ago, to the only resort I have ever booked into for a repeat visit.
> 
> They have done this (cancelled European confirmations) *twice* to me in the past. That will make 4 times.
> 
> They haven't contacted me - I found an extra spacebank in my acct, and knew right away what that meant. Waiting to hear from a "specialist"...    :annoyed:



I'm sorry to hear this Laurie. 

I've never been an RCI member.  I've been thinking about joining to get access to DVC resorts and expand my trade choices.  Stories like this discourage me from joining.  I cannot imagine planning any trip, especially an international one, and then having my confirmed resort confirmation canceled.  That is horrible.  I know you said this wasn't until next June 2010, so I assume you didn't have airline tickets yet.  What if RCI cancels on someone who already confirmed other aspects of their itinerary (airline tickets, tours, event registrations, rail passes, lift tickets, clothing equipment, time off work, etc)?  Does RCI offer compensation or alternate equivalent accommodations?  I understand timesharing requires upfront date flexibility to be able to find an exchange for an area / resort you may want.  I didn't realize it could require back-end flexibility to lose what you had already confirmed.  If so, that sucks.  I understand that might happen in the event of a natural or man made disaster at the chosen resort.  A business decision, no, that isn't right.  Maybe my viewpoint is US-centric and I don't understand Swiss culture.  I've never stayed at an international exchange.  It seems really wrong to me though.  I would hope the RCI & the Swiss resort would want to honor all confirmed exchanges.  I guess I'm naive about them.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 5, 2009)

l2trade said:


> I cannot imagine planning any trip, especially an international one, and then having my confirmed resort confirmation canceled.  That is horrible. What if RCI cancels on someone who already confirmed other aspects of their itinerary (airline tickets, tours, event registrations, rail passes, lift tickets, clothing equipment, time off work, etc)?  *Does RCI offer compensation or alternate equivalent accommodations?*



They sure do. They'd love to *rent* the weeks to you at Endless Vacations, Skyauction, etc,,,


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> If RCI isn't lying to you, which is a posibility, it looks like the resort has decided to no longer do business with them.
> 
> Of course, I don't understand why the resort would be able to cancel confirmed reservations. I know it doesn't matter but it seem that there is something rotten in Denmark about this whole thing.
> 
> Anymore I just don't trust RCI or their reps. It seems to me that they don't care about their members in the least. They only care about how much money they can squeeze out of their members while giving them the least they have to in return. I'd like to think that it's a business model that will eventually fail and force changes to take place but, so far it hasn't.



I objected 2 years ago when I cancelled my personal membership with RCIand I continue to object by not becoming a member and by not giving RCI units I own for exchange. If more members would do that for just a couple of years it would turn RCI around a lot faster than this class action lawsuit.


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 5, 2009)

Laurie said:


> They are cancelling *two* consecutive European confirmations I made long ago, to the only resort I have ever booked into for a repeat visit.
> 
> They have done this (cancelled European confirmations) *twice* to me in the past. That will make 4 times.
> 
> They haven't contacted me - I found an extra spacebank in my acct, and knew right away what that meant. Waiting to hear from a "specialist"...    :annoyed:



    Did you think of calling the Swiss resort and asking them ?
Maybe they would arrange a reasonable rental rate for you.   Or find out who they are affiliating with.    Just a thought.


----------



## Tia (Nov 6, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I objected 2 years ago when I cancelled my personal membership with RCIand I continue to object by not becoming a member and by not giving RCI units I own for exchange. If more members would do that for just a couple of years it would turn RCI around a lot faster than this class action lawsuit.





We cancelled our RCI membership several years ago, plus I am  mailing in formal objections and chosing the $15 option. If you have been an RCI Weeks member at any time between January 1, 2000 and August 31, 2009 (even if you are not a member now), you are automatically a member of a class action lawsuit pending in the U. S. Federal Court in Trenton,New Jersey.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 6, 2009)

*update*

Resort I was bumped from may be filing bankruptcy or reorganization. Their website says they're currently closed for renovations, so I don't think I can contact anyone at the moment.

I asked specialist whether I would be comped any weeks. 

Answer: no, because it's not RCI's fault. (In one previous experience, the owner took back their spacebank, and RCI Europe apparently does allow this. So yes, you can lose your confirmation even after you have booked flights and no, they don't compensate you.)

I hadn't booked air yet, but had started researching flights. These 2 cancelled weeks are back-to-back w/2 other confirmations in Europe, so cancelling the trip entirely ain't possible. There's nowhere else in Switzerland I'm interested in. But, I thought, OK, I'll be flexible ... I'd accept Paris instead of Switzerland. 

So I asked whether I could have a substitute confirmation at one of their Paris hotels at which they show rental inventory, for one of the exact weeks I need (not a timeshare, so I know these aren't owner deposits). 

Answer: no, because it's separate rental inventory. (Big surprise there. Of course they *could*, but they won't.)

So I thought I'd check to see what *is* avail as exchange in Europe for my needed time. But checking trade power of returned weeks, I noticed diminished trade power in both deposits returned to my space banks. How do I know? Because a subesquent week banked post-disenhancement sees a few 2-BR DVC's - big clue. Returned deposits, which are summer SoCal and summer cape, which previously were tigers that saw *everything* and always saw more than my post-disenhancement week, cannot see same 2-BR DVC's - they see smaller units only. 

So ... I requested that original trade power be restored, so I could look myself for alternate bookings in this time period (my subsequent deposit can't see my needed month of cancelled vacation). 

Answer - your trade power hasn't been reduced.  (I know that's bull ...)

At the moment I think we'll just go rent something in Paris, scr*w RCI.  There are plenty of choices, including more conveniently-located cute little studios with kitchens (and views of the Eiffel tower), for less $$ than their frikkin' rental hotel unit.     And rent a week in Murren, either now or later.  

I've loved exchanging, but the repetition of these cancellations are getting to me. And I'm thinking about how much time I can save in the future by getting out of this exchange craziness/insanity.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 19, 2009)

Goofyhobbie said:


> Doug and Laurie,
> 
> Have either of you OBJECTED to the proposed settlement that the U. S. District Court for the District of New Jersey is considering on November 30th.
> [/URL]


Yes, I just got my *OBJECTION* out in today's mail. This latest cancellation experience was more than enough motivation to make sure I didn't miss the date... especially because their rental program has made it very unlikely they'll find me a suitable alternative.

Thank you to everyone who made the process so simple.


----------



## xzhan02 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Don't give up Murren !*

Just saw this thread.  I felt the same way as Laurie about Murren/Jungfrau area , the only place I wouldn't mind visiting whenever I can, not even Paris.  Just visited the area again this summer for the second time (and I've only been to Europe a handful of times).  I've tried unsuccessfully to exchange into Alpin Murren for years because I needed 2 units for my family.  I gave up and rented an apartment in Wengen (just for a change, stayed in Murren last time).  In retrospect, I think the apartment was  a much better choice than two hotel units.  Large, unbelievable view, all the comfort of European home, and the feel of living among locals in an Alpine village, all with very reasonable cost.  So don't give up Murren/Wengen if you are going to Europe anyway. 

BTW,when I visited Murren, the Alpin Palace area did feel quieter than I remembered, probably already closed for renovation.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 21, 2009)

l2trade said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Laurie.
> 
> I've never been an RCI member.  I've been thinking about joining to get access to DVC resorts and expand my trade choices.  Stories like this discourage me from joining.  I cannot imagine planning any trip, especially an international one, and then having my confirmed resort confirmation canceled.  That is horrible.  I know you said this wasn't until next June 2010, so I assume you didn't have airline tickets yet.  What if RCI cancels on someone who already confirmed other aspects of their itinerary (airline tickets, tours, event registrations, rail passes, lift tickets, clothing equipment, time off work, etc)?  Does RCI offer compensation or alternate equivalent accommodations?  I understand timesharing requires upfront date flexibility to be able to find an exchange for an area / resort you may want.  I didn't realize it could require back-end flexibility to lose what you had already confirmed.  If so, that sucks.  I understand that might happen in the event of a natural or man made disaster at the chosen resort.  A business decision, no, that isn't right.  Maybe my viewpoint is US-centric and I don't understand Swiss culture.  I've never stayed at an international exchange.  It seems really wrong to me though.  I would hope the RCI & the Swiss resort would want to honor all confirmed exchanges.  I guess I'm naive about them.



Why not consider an Independent exchange company rather than RCI if you want to expand your exchange choices? I switched from II to SFX over 12 years ago because I wanted to exchange into HGVC/Flamingo in Las Vegas. There are other very good Independents.


----------



## JoeWilly (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't stand RCI either.  I quit doing bus w/them yrs ago.  Fortunately, our resort is dual affiliated.  I also submitted my objection to the class action lawsuit!.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 23, 2009)

xzhan02, glad you have been to the Jungfrau area too and understand the specialness.  

RCI stated that their primary obligation was to find me another exchange (which couldn't be from rental inventory) in Switzerland. I've been to other parts of Switzerland, which are pretty but not equivalent for me.  I was thinking about someone who had planned a trip across an ocean to visit NYC, and upon cancellation was offered Hillsborough NC instead, as if they are equivalent. Nothing against Hillsborough NC, it's almost my hometown, but to think one is a satisfactory replacement for the other because they're in the same country is absurd. 

I've tried SFX and DAE, which can open up a few more choices, but neither has the breadth nor volume of choice which has worked for me, and the places I want to go, and my style of trip-planning. I doubt II would do it either, for me.

I've tolerated changes in trade power of my owned resorts, and adjusted my "portfolio" accordingly, several times. I've sharpened and re-sharpened my learning curve many times.

But to have so many long-term plans demolished ... and to anticipate I'll never get replacements now, because any owner deposits for this close-in would have already been moved to rental inventory ... and to see how unmoveable RCI is in customer-service-type assistance and flexibility to repair a screwed-up vacation plan - I mean, if they're a big vacation-rental company now, with tentacles into hundreds of sources of rental inventory ... why on earth couldn't they move ONE measly little rental unit * they already have in their inventory* into their exchange pool for a member whose confirmations they cancelled, when THOUSANDS of exchange units go the other direction every month? And/or why won't they obtain me newly acquired rental units in the locations of the cancelled confirmations specifically to replace exchanges they took away? I just am not getting why they wouldn't provide this sort of easy solution to this specific problem. They have my spacebank deposits, for which they already have the infrastructure and policy/practice to rent out for as much $$ as my replacement rentals would cost them.

(I don't have the time or interest in getting into the TS rental business, which is why I don't rent my own and take that $$ to pay for private rentals myself.)

I'm glad for many, other exchange companies are providing better results. For me, exiting from timesharing as a primary means of trip-planning could be the better answer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Laurie, I feel badly that RCI has treated you this way.  I would be angry too, and I wish RCI would allow you to have the week they have in their rental pool.  RCI seems to take, take and take, but they don't give when they could do the right thing.  

We are all better off without RCI, but for us, we are stuck with using them with RCI Points.  I have put almost all of our weeks that aren't dual-affiliated with II into other exchange companies.  That was a positive step for us. 

Your entire thread should be a warning.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 23, 2009)

It does seem that RCI is giving you some warning at least.  

I had a reservation booked through II.  2 weeks before our departure II contacted and said that the resort was not honoring any existing reservations.  2 weeks notice for a reservation we booked 18 months in advance. Airfare was all book and paid for, dive trips booked.

In this case it was the resort.  II tried to find us another exchange, but none that we opted for, as they were unacceptable by either date or location.  They could not located us another exchange on Nevis.

Not sure what the resort was thinking, but...


----------



## tombo (Nov 23, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> It does seem that RCI is giving you some warning at least.
> 
> I had a reservation booked through II.  2 weeks before our departure II contacted and said that the resort was not honoring any existing reservations.  2 weeks notice for a reservation we booked 18 months in advance. Airfare was all book and paid for, dive trips booked.
> 
> ...




It is bad to have reservations cancelled and I am not excusing RCI, but as Sandy said at least you got some notice. In November of 2009 you found out that they were cancelling your June 2010 reservation. That is a lot better than II's 2 week cancellation notice that Sandy received. Also not sure if RCI is lying but if the resort no longer wants to trade with RCI, then RCI can't make them. Would you rather show up and the resort not honor your RCI reservation while having RCI telling you that the resort has to honor it with you caught in the middle?

Now I think RCI should have to give you some kind of compensation,but if the resort no longer honors RCI trades there is nothing anyone can do about it. Sometimes things happen beyond RCI's control and if they aren't lying this is one of those situations.

 By the way II has several different posts on TUG complaining about cancelled reservations too. It apparently is not an RCI only problem.


----------

